# '03 urS4 airbag question



## rockit (Oct 16, 2000)

would a grey market (legally imported in '94) '93 urS4 have a driver side airbag?


----------



## thetatau87 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: '03 urS4 airbag question (rockit)*

If it was legally imported it would have to have the airbag. Some type of active restraint system (airbag or automatic shoulder belt) was required in all cars sold in the us starting in 1990.


----------

